# So, You like Running Bio-Diesel In Your Diesel Huh??..Well Read This.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The images don't come through.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Holy long read. Will have to take a look another time but those pictures look awful.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

2-5% mix of bio with regular diesel is the sweet spot. Provides better lubricity then any additive.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

The next issues come from the states that require bio diesel. Washington state was at 2% bio, and I believe is now going to 5%. That doesn't seem to bad, but Illinois is certainly the worst. The state gave tax breaks to anything over B10, so B11 is prevalent throughout the state and now B20 is being mandated. We'll see how that goes, but no vehicles sold today are designed to handle anything over B20 including the Cruze while VW's are still only rated for B5.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, the Cruze CDT is rated for up to B20 while the TDI is not. What's the difference?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't have a choice.

Here in Minnesota they just recently issued regulations for the mandated B10 to go into effect next summer. We're at B5 now. The B10 will be mandated for use in the months May-October in Minnesota.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I fell asleep while reading this (true story)

I did read the whole thing, was ultimately educated. (also true). Thank You!


----------



## MotleyCruze (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice post. That said, most of it is paranoia. I ran B20 for 40,000 miles with no problems on my 2009 Jetta TDI, and have eight UOA's to prove it. Don't believe all that crap. Oh, and weren't you on TDIClub? How come you're on here?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

The Attachments and Links do not work.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Manny , Now you have met Moe . Curly will be along soon ! Tdiclub cool .


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

That's a whole lot of technical info, but what does it mean to the CTD owners?
Will the politicians ruin our engines?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

MotleyCruze said:


> Nice post. That said, most of it is paranoia. I ran B20 for 40,000 miles with no problems on my 2009 Jetta TDI, and have eight UOA's to prove it. Don't believe all that crap. Oh, and weren't you on TDIClub? How come you're on here?


I agree. I'm don't question you're very well researched and knowledgeable, GotDiesel?, but I've done extensive research myself and found almost nothing along the lines of what you're saying. That combined with the fact that I don't really have a choice (my state mandates B5 and soon B10), and I guess it's not worth my blood pressure to worry about it. If there's a problem, I've got 100,000 miles to let Chevy foot the bill.



mc2crazy said:


> That's a whole lot of technical info, but what does it mean to the CTD owners?
> Will the politicians ruin our engines?


Nothing more than for gas owners. E15 is now hitting the market, and I wouldn't be surprised to see it pushed more and more in the near future. That stuff is awful. Even E10 is damaging lots of older motors without proper treatment. Gas or diesel, the government will screw us all. If my CTD can last ten years, my next car will probably be a Tesla.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

PanJet Volkswagen has made a written exception of up to B20 for Illinois. VW common rails have an oil change interval of 10,000 miles. VW urges Illinois drivers using more than B5 to check their oil levels frequently and to change the oil if the level increases(as can happen when using biodiesel). Chevy, if I'm not mistaken, handles it with oil changes at 7500 miles.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> Just remember that* YOU *are the "*other person*" when *OTHER people *talk about bad things ONLY happening to *OTHER people*. And, people who make statements like that should be facing a mirror when they make them so that they KNOW who they're talking about (wink,wink).


Except me, I'm not other people because bad things can't happen to me. I'm too edumacated, suave, Lucky, and good looking for tht. .

Seriously thou, that's a great statement.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is only one more manipulative theory that writes up to make you think that your all alone in a big world . Earnestly every one gets some misfortune in his or her life .. 

And if some one has a difference of opinion about BioFuels Express it freely !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you do as said in the Military Ahem "Embrace The Suck" as you will be asking for trouble. I hope this clears a few things up.









[/QUOTE]
If you would be so kind to elaborate what I am looking at in these photos !
I see a very clogged exhaust port . Am I correct ? Is that the saturation you speek of ?
You have also left out the old rancidity causation from fatty oils . How has the BioDiesel laboratories adrressed the many concerns you have expressed in your Posting . Did you catch IT yet ? We in the Military Really Call it a Heads UP .


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I Love Brian V..


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's some real data http://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy07osti/40128.pdf


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Check the Dates , those are old Tests . This is 2013 , going on 2014 ................


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Some thing more recent !

http://Biodieselmagazine.com


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for posting I'll send this to my friend. He is converting a Jetta to be switchable from bio to diesel. He has a friend with a restaurant who gives him lots of vegetable oil.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> Thanks for posting I'll send this to my friend. He is converting a Jetta to be switchable from bio to diesel. He has a friend with a restaurant who gives him lots of vegetable oil.


which motor is he converting?


----------



## TDFDiesel (Apr 27, 2014)

I didn't read through all the specifics, but Bio Diesel has a lot of disadvantages, we see failures contributing to Bio Diesel on a regular basis, especially if it's in an application where you don't burn through your fuel very regularly. I would never recommend running higher than a B20 rated fuel and lower ratings are preferred. If your fuel sits for any long duration without being burned out I wouldn't run fuel with any Bio Diesel.

There are a lot of keyboard scientists out there, but other than the premise "so and so has ran it without any issues". Bio Diesel does have inherent disadvantages that shouldn't be ignored.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> which motor is he converting?


He's converting a Jetta 2002, 1.9 TDI.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought a CTD hoping I would be able to avoid biofuels. No such luck. They are not green in any way. Cargill, ADM and Monsanto lobbied for biofuel tax breaks to increase the market and price for their bioengineered soy and corn. Now most of the less expensive retailers in my area such as Walmart exclusively carry B20. I think B20 will displace B0 due to tax credits for biofuels. This will cause a lot of long term sensor and engine damage. The biofuel producers were worried enough about it to successfully lobby for laws that protect them from damage caused by their products. The smart money will avoid B20 and use B0 as long as it is available. Even if it costs a few cents more. The CTD owners manual has 3 pages of warnings about B20.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anybody know the state by state mandated %? I see Minnesota has 10% but can't really find anything else on the web.


----------

